# Up on jacks?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Does anyone store theirs outback on jacks during the off season? This afternoon I went to where we store our trailer and put it up on jacks. The axle manual that came with our trailer suggests raising it up on jacks to take the weight off of the tires, wheel bearings and springs.

I don't know, maybe it's overkill, I was looking to get out of the house this afternoon anyway since my wife was hosting a basket party


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

I have never put any of my campers up on jacks, I do park it on 2x10 x 5' boards. and set the stab jacks good and tight. Think about this.. on the mfg and dealer lots, they dont set them on jacks, or even boards for that matter!!I never have had any ill effects not setting a camper on jacks, would the bias ply tires make a difference?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're probably right that it's not necessary. I'm not sure about the bias ply tires though.
I did it partly because the rear of the trailer just misses hitting my driveway by about and inch or two because it is steep at the bottom. I don't want to flip the axles if I don't have to so I'm trying to keep the springs from sagging if that's at all possible. I figure if I can keep the weight off of them at least part of the time it may help.

BTW Midnitehemi I did take a test tow with the dunlop's on my truck and they were a nice improvement over the other tires I had. The only complaint is from my wife about feeling every little bump in the road. I just tell her it's a truck and it should ride like one.


----------



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup, if it's a truck, she's gonna feel some bumps lol!!!! those dunlops will go a good 60k easily tho. I loved mine, and hope they will make them in 20's by the time I need replacements


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

"Jacks"







the closest thing to storage our Outback has seen is tire covers. It's never sitting long enough for storage...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahhhhhhh....... to live where it's warm all year long..........maybe someday.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

interesting...

MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tapping into 4 year old posts eh?

Bored?


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Ahhhhhhh....... to live where it's warm all year long..........maybe someday.


It aint all that great. Mosquitos year round and cant get a decent deer hunt cause it wont get cold enough. It really is more of a pain in the rear.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Food for thought!
I would NOT put down the stabilizers or jacks when my TT is sitting stored over the winter. If you lose pressure in a tire or two, then the weight of the TT is supported by the stabilizers/jacks. They are not designed to support the weight and the jack/stabilizer and/or the TT frame could be damaged.
My 2 cents
Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't believe you dug up this thread, it's ancient!!









I stopped putting the outback up on jacks for the winter, too lazy now I guess









Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I can't believe you dug up this thread, it's ancient!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's tough getting older, isn't it Mike?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We did it one year and found it was a hassle as we ended up pulling it out of storage to go camping every few weeks. Now we just put boards under the tires.

Linda


----------

